# Trend Airshield Pro



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

I need to get some better breathing protection in my shop. Anybody have any thoughts on the Trend Airshield. I see the Pro version is due out soon. I do some turining and I hear it is good for that, but what about away from the lathe? Suggestions for something that is good all around.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Good question, I am also in the market and look forward to the responses.


----------



## mattsanf (Jul 20, 2007)

I use the Trend Airshield for all sorts of things (including turning) and I love it. It is light, fairly quiet and comfortable.

Not sure what the "Pro" version will add.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone else have any comments?


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow $250, I guess my lungs are worth it but that is a lot of coin  I have a full beard and glasses, the little breather I have now (about $40) works but not very well and not real comfortable. I would like to see what others are using also. My uncle died last year from breathing in to much junk over the years of construction at 70+ It seems like a hard way to go.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I use the Trend mask and have for about 3 years. It has the advantage of not having a tube running to the exchanger like the Triton. I find anything sticking our around my waist has tendency to get caughton stuff when I am working.
The positive air flow makes breathing easy with the mask on and I sometimes forget I'm wearing it.
It can get heavy on your neck muscles with extended use ( 3-4 hours) but I accept that as a fair trade off for cleaner air. 
I blow out my little shop about every 3 weeks with compressed air and would not try this without some protection like the Trend mask.
I have several shop vacs and a small cyclone to deal wtih sawdust and shavings but this iit my only real defence against sub 1 micron particles in the air.
You can wear your glasses and use your earbuds with the mask in place as well.
For what they are they are fairly pricey but a bargain for your health non the less.

Bob


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Bob - Thanks for your comments.

Can you wear over the ear muffs with it?


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

I understand the Pro version due out later this winter moves the battery to the back to help on the neck wear and I belive it last longer. Thanks Bob. I second Gary's comments though. I currently have one of those iWork ear muffs and would hate to give up my iPod while I work.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

As I learn more about woodworking and dust collection/control, I can easily see going to something like the Trend Airshield Pro. It is expensive, but if comes down to a choice of good filter protection (prevention) or lung problems, I'll go for prevention.

Thanks Shannon for bringing this topic up and thank, Bob for the suggestion on the Trend.

Dalec


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I have not used the Airshield before. The one problem I could see with the Airshield is having the fan up there on your head. I would think you could hear the buzzing of the fan all the time you have it on. That would seem to be rather annoying, at least to me. At least with the Triton, the fan would be on your hip instead.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Gary:* "Can you wear over the ear muffs with it?"

I think you could if you are willing to place the crossover strap behind your head.

I just tried that with my tablesaw ear muffs and it works O.K. 
Best to ask a dealer to be sure.

*Bill:* ""I would think you could hear the buzzing of the fan all the time you have it on.""

I can hear the fan alright but it seems most of the sound is air rushing inot the helmet.
I would imagine the Triton must have a similar sound too.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

The Pro version looks to be almost twice the price for a little inprovement.

Thanks for checking it out Bob!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

They may be asking to be knocked off. 
It's a problem with so many small companies figuring that they alone are the center of the universe.

Regards

Bob


----------

